

Tesla’s Groundbreaking UX - wallflower
http://uxmag.com/articles/tesla%E2%80%99s-groundbreaking-ux-an-interview-with-user-interface-manager-brennan-boblett

======
dryicerx
Odd, I've had the exact opposite reaction. I will say from a functional point
of view, it's excellent and feature packed. But from an aesthetic and
consistency point of view, it still has a long way to go.

For example, it's as if there are actually 4 different UI's that share almost
nothing [instrument cluster ui, center console ui, google maps ui, garmin ui
(yes, there are two different navs)], each of which has it's own set of
controls with a unique style.

That said, it's a great start (given they're such a new company and the ui is
designed from scratch), and I'm excited to see what they'll have in store in
the future.

------
hobonumber1
I've always found it odd that people would prefer an all-touch panel in a car.
I find the knobs and buttons to be useful because they offer tactile feedback.
I don't have to look away from the road to turn my volume up or to switch a
track. The car is one of the few places where knobs/buttons make sense to me.
Maybe I'll be eating my words in a few years.

------
deletes
Maybe it is just that UI from all other companies isn't that good, and
everybody is amazed at something that doesn't suck.

~~~
Gravityloss
That's the biggest thing in design.

------
rachelbythebay
If you're wondering what a "navy stem" is, it's really "nav system". They
screwed that up when they quoted the original article.

------
throwwit
Four suggestions: 1. Lenticular screen for a passenger's detailed view. 2.
?Infrared? sensor detecting which side is using it. 3. Anchor/dedicate screen
space to controls. 4. Haptics with physical reference points. All should be
relatively cheap to implement.

